# Introducing my Equines.. *I'm new BTW* lol



## myhorsemylove101 (Jul 22, 2010)

ohhh they are soo beautiful...


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

myhorsemylove101 said:


> ohhh they are soo beautiful...


Thank you <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow you have a good looking herd *steals* haha


----------



## ZiggyzMom (Jul 24, 2010)

awwwwww, Miss Lulu is adorable!!! The whole herd is handsome! I have a mini I just had to change her name recently... she was DEVIL Pony, because she earned the name... ask any vet who has worked with her and her farrier, but I took her to see my dad at assisted living and she is now known as DIVA Pony because she ate up all the attention and oatmeal cookies.. did her little 1 pony trick, called "get your bowl" LOL... you tell her get your bowl and she picks it up in her teeth and throws it. I'm 2 days new here myself!.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Diablo is gorgeous! They are all very nice looking and thank you for caring for abused animals. Also, I am sorry to hear about your loss. May your father RIP.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful horses! And awesome pictures! they are soo cute!


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks all. =]
Vegas was my first abused and neglected horse and after him I just took so much pride in how he turned out and he seemed so grateful. 

If anyone would like something like this for their horses I can do many different things. I do graphic designs on the side. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful horses! I loved reading all of their stories, even though they had bad stories, they seem to have ended well. Good job on taking them in.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw they're all very cute..

That would be awesome if you could make me one

Here are some pictures..Or you can ue the ones in my barn:lol: Thank you!


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

I would be more than happy to make you one, I will PM you for more details..

Also! More pictures! I only had my camera when I was feeding the 'well horses'. I have seperate pastures for different situations. Howie and Finnie are together on a special diet to get their weight back in order, and Duels is in the indoor pasture.

So here we go!

*Cinnimon -*


















Here we have..
*Cinnimon* _(left)_*Lulu* _(right) -_

_







_


And here..
*Cinnimon*_ (right)_ *Bucknuts* _(left) -_











Starting from the left..
*Diablo* , *Lulu*, *Thunder*, *Bucknuts -*










Few of the ponies..
*Diablo*_ (left)_ *Lulu *_(Center)_ *Thunder*_ (right) -_










My bay..
*Diablo -*










My_ dirty_ paint stud.. lol
*Thunder -*










My Blue-eyed prince..
*Vegas -*


















and finally..
*The herd *-










You can see Vegas's slit in his ear in this pic.. I love it lol
These pics are a bit better, they dont have their winter coats in these pics.

=D


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

They're all so cute!


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous and congrats to you for rescuing them, are you planning to breed your stud to those mares?


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

I am assuming that they are already in foal considering they have been together for quite sometime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZiggyzMom (Jul 24, 2010)

I took pictures of my Ziggy on Saturday, after hour of hard work cleaning the white spots and mane.... they are already back to dirty gray mud color... oh well, he looked good Saturday


----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

You can't akways keep a horse clean. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

